# MELLIN'S INFANT FOOD jar info



## Hoosier49er (Jul 12, 2008)

I picked this up at a garage sale REAL cheap. I can't find my Red Book. Can someone please tell me what the RB# is and value please? It is 5" tall, tooled lip, somewhere between aqua and apple green in color, nothing on bottom, and says "MELLIN'S INFANT'S FOOD   DOLIBER-GOODALE Co.   BOSTON" on front, and  "SMALL SIZE" on back. Looks like it took a cork or wax seal. 

 I have a more recent pint size version as well. It just says "MELLINS" on the front and back, and took a screw on lid, with a smooth top in aqua. Here's apic of the older jar:

 Thanks in advance,


----------



## coreya (Jul 12, 2008)

Nothing in RB #9 on that one that I can find. Sorry


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello
 The mellins were food bottles.  Came in three sizes or more.  I have seen them with a glass lid or corked.  Selling to the right person....around $15.  But you have both the older version , including the company name(almost a blob top) and the smaller version.  Both make it more desirable.  It is a common bottle but one that I was always happy to dig.  I held on to quite a few over the years.  Hope this helps.
 Madpaddla


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 12, 2008)

> The mellins were food bottles


 That's why it's not in RB, they were more of a bottle. RB includes some product jars ie Horlicks and WA-NE-TA but they were intended for or commonly used for canning when the product was gone.


----------

